# Has anyone started IUI with only one Fallopian tube?



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi,
I've just started Menopur injections and have 7 day scan booked for Saturday but not very hopeful as I have a blocked left tube ... just wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation and if so what happened. There is talk of me moving over to IVF as I've been accepted for two cycles.


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

This has had lots of reads but no replies so guessing I'm it is unusual to be on IUI with one tube. Just an update incase someone in the future ccomes across it + wants to know the outcome. I have my mature folicle on my working side so waiting for call to say if we come in tomorrow or Wed for the procedure ... fingers crossed!


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello, complete newbie to both FF and assisted conception here <waves ecstatically, tearfully relieved to see others in the same boat>

I'm also having my first IUI cycle with just one functioning tube. Left tube is blocked, probably because of surgical adhesions from abdominal surgery in childhood. I'm now 38. Been TTC since getting married three years ago.

The consultant told me that they do normally skip straight to IVF for people of my age and "compromised tubal patency"; but we needed to take things very slowly with hormones and processes as I have a very complex medical history. Ironically, not a thing wrong with my menstrual cycle, hormone profile, AMH etc. DH is tip-top, the lucky bugger.

I've been injecting FSH since last Saturday; had my first scan today and they discovered I'm already ripe, which was a bit of a shock even for them (initially radiologist was concerned it might be a cyst).

Ovitrelle injection tonight, which I'm dreading even more than the FSH injections for some reason. Insemination scheduled for Wednesday.


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi there ... sooooooo glad that you found me, it's such a relief to find you too!!!  

I've just had a phone call from the hospital to say they want to do the IUI tomorrow so got to take my trigger tonight at midnight. I'm slightly worried but been given a tip by someone else on this site that might help, apparently it's better at room temp! At least it means an end of the menopur ... I haven't enjoyed those!

Please keep in touch, and good luck xxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello ladies

I am not in your situation, but wanted to tell you about two of my cousins who both only had one functioning tube and both got pregnant naturally at the age of 44 and both had beautiful healthy boys! 

Good luck to you both        

GIA Tooxx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay, so I survived the Ovitrelle injection. It wasn't so bad  

Teensie bit more painful than the FSH injections, not because of the needle but because of the stupid design of the pen. My mistake was doing it myself rather than getting DH to do it - it's quite awkward to push the plunger all the way in and you do need to be a bit firmer than you do with the Puregon.

But all over now and no more injections until the next treatment cycle. I'm planning to have 3 all together and then move on to IVF. (Have already accepted poor statistics so am embracing the IUI process as "training").

GOOD LUCK with your insemination and thank you GIAToo for your kind encouragement xxx


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

GIA Too - thanks so much for encouragement, one thing we should never run out of is hope! 

Mithali - isn't it so exciting!!! I found my ovitrelle so much better than the menopur injections but I know what you mean about the pens, my DH doesn't like the design of them either. I have a 2nd one that I have to inject next Monday (which I find is odd as no one else seems to mention this?!), so it means I can't test until the 18th ... Roll on the next 3 weeks!!!!!! The insemination was fine, I felt nothing which surprised me as I always feel smear tests. It was over so quickly that it was a bit of an anticlimax after all the injections. If this doesn't work we have to skip a cycle before we go again, but we have appointment for IVF dr in September so may go straight across. Not sure yet, DH wants to use all 4 attempts of this first but I'm worried about using up egg reserves ... and I'm not getting any younger. 

Anyway, good luck for tomorrow I'm sure everything will go well. Let me know how it goes. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

So that was THE WORST sex I've ever had in my life 

I had the insemination on Wednesday, and the combination of myself being really nervous, my cervix being at a strange angle and my nurses being a bit inexperienced meant that it was really, really horrible. The daft bint kept turning the tube round so the plastic cap at its top kept catching on my, um, labia  

That made me yowl more than anything else. 

However, there was some bad news for me too - even with all the drugs and injecting, there was only one egg. It was a strange size, so they checked again to make sure it wasn't a cyst. I was resigned to 3 BFNs before starting on the IVF but it does all feel a bit hopeless. Part of me thinks I should just go for IVF next, but what will I do if I can still only manage the one egg?


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh dear lord ... what a horrific experience for you! I'm so sorry it didn't go well, I hope you mention it to the hospital next time you talk to them. I only had the one mature folicle on my working side but there is no way of telling if it had an egg in or not ... fingers crossed for us both. 

I have to take another Ovitrelle today, I don't suppose you have that joy as well My test date isn't until the 18th because of it ... I've managed distractions this week but another 2 to go...OMG!!! Also, did you have pain after the last Ovitrelle? I had it last Monday at midnight and was in so much pain all of Thursday ... nearly passed out in B+Q lol. 

I'm having same thoughts about IVF if this doesn't work. My DH wants to do the full set of IUI (we have another 3 on NHS) but I'm not convinced. We have appointment at end of sept about IVF because I don't think we should be on IUI with one tube. If you move onto it they use lots of menopur to overstimulate so don't worry too much about having only 1 this time round. They were only after 1 or 2, if IUI had produced too many they would have cancelled it anyway. 

Think positive, we have got this far ... which is amazing!!! The worst thing now over the next few weeks is stress. I'm carrying around lavender for sniffing when I start to get het up ... my drug of choice hahaha. 

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh HelsB, you are such a positive person and you've cheered me right up, thank you 

I must stop confusing follicle with egg; I don't know, of course, if there was an egg, but there was a follicle.

I didn't have a second Ovitrelle shot; was that because your LH was low? 

I did have a pain low down in my abdomen the day after the Ovitrelle, now that you mention it. I have an electric blanket and just lay on my tummy on that for a little while, and it seemed to go away. I kind of just assumed it was the ovulation pain.

I test on the 17th. It'll be the first time I've ever done a PT; never needed one before. Probably won't need this one, but you never know  

Our NHS PCT only allows 1 cycle of IVF (was 2 when I joined the waiting list ) but 6 cycles of IUI, so I need to make plans financially as well as physically. It REALLY p*sses me off that IVF isn't covered by the NHS - DH and I (by virtue of being so old!) have paid literally hundreds of thousands in taxes to support people whose health problems are due, for example, to their smoking or obesity (factors they can control). When I need the NHS to help me with something that isn't at all my fault, the money isn't there. 

Sorry I am such a grump. I need to hang out with you more


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't need an electric blanket, we have 3 cats lol. 

I class myself more as a realist than an optimist, but thanks  hehehe. 5 years ago I though there was no chance of becoming pregnant and hit a dark patch in my life. I came out the other side stronger for it, and then was offered a chance of getting my dream. If it doesn't work then I've done my mourning and haven't lost anything, but the slim chance that it will work fills me with hope. There are other avenues, and at the end of this I still have my soulmate (found later in life but well worth kissing all the toads to find my prince), and there are friends children whom I'm very close to. If its meant to be then it will, I have quite a relaxed mind set to it all ... but that's not to say there won't be tears if it doesn't work. 

I agree about what I fondly call 'the freeloading tossers' of this world, using up our taxes just because they can ... oh don't get me started hahaha! My work is 'amusing' as well, fertility treatment is classed as plastic surgery so I have to take holidays, yet my DH who works for local government gets 3 days a year to accompany me!!!!! Society is very back to front at the moment, no wonder we are in meltdown. 

I'm guessing the 2nd ovitrelle is due to my PCOS and low progesterone levels. I never asked at the hospital because at the time I thought it was standard to everyone. 

Well, I suppose I should drag myself off the sofa and make lunch for tomorrow ... I can't believe how exhausted I am!!! Hope your well, Hels xxx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to check back in here for a few days and so didn't see your reply! 

How are you feeling now? I do hope the exhaustion is easing off. Mine was shocking for the first week - I was having a nap every afternoon - but has now disappeared. I've read that's a common side effect of Ovitrelle.

I'm not exhibiting any of the reported symptoms of pregnancy at all, and I've no anxiety about the 2 week wait either.  It's all so unlikely, I'm just treating all this as a training run for IVF - to get me used to injecting and to get the doctors used to the drug dosages I need. So far I am very calm, and if you knew me in real life you'd realise how very atypical that is...

Hugs, keep well!


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean about treating IUI as a practise for ivf, exactly how my mind set is!!!

I'm pretty sure AF is on way (you don't want to know how long it took it me to find out what that meant lol), I've been having severe cramps since wed pm. I didnt think it would affect me like it is, but I have all the classic symptoms of pregnancy. I know that it's because of the double Ovitrelle, and I'd accepted it before I started treatment ... but now it feels a little cruel ... knowing that this is how i would feel if I was. Does that makes sense?

And as for the tiredness ... OMG!!! It goes nicely with the fuller boobs, eating everything that moves, the nausea, and the emotions ... booooo ... this is rubbish <<sulking>>

Have you had any symptoms either way yet?

Well, got to go ... there is a bag of Haribo calling me names ... I need to teach it a lesson ;-)

Take care, catch up soon xxx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm out for this cycle, unfortunately, HelsB.

My period started today (was due on Friday). It caught me by surprise and to be honest I'm more worried about the disruption to my otherwise clockwork cycle than I am by it being a failed cycle. 

Sorry if the following is TMI for you, but you may find it reassuring if the same happens to you: my period seems to have skipped the red-brown discharge stage altogether, and gone straight into the full bright red bleeding with a few clots and bits of tissue. I was already 'ripe' on Day 11 so perhaps this cycle has shortened accordingly. I'm assuming it's just the hormones and nothing untoward, but I'm waiting for the nurse at my clinic to get back to me. 

I'd already planned to start the next cycle immediately, but actually in the last hour or so I've decided to wait this one out and start again next cycle. 

A lesson learned, too: I normally large it big time during my period - caffeine, booze, late nights, crap food - because I always think I can't do any harm to myself if I can't possibly be pregnant. Whereas, thanks to the IUI, I've realised this is the key growing time for follicles and I owe it to myself to be as healthy as I can possibly be.

I wanted to wish you the very best of luck over the next few days. I know you're very phlegmatic too, but let's just hope for the best whilst we can.

One thing I feel very strongly about (and it's something I say to all my friends who are worried about telling me they are pregnant): someone else being pregnant isn't going to make it more, or less, likely that I'm going to get pregnant myself. I won't be agonising and just love good, positive, uplifting news so that I'm inspired to keep going. So if you do get a positive POAS, come and tell all!!!


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Awwww, are you sure we weren't separated at birth?!?! Everything that I would write you got there first! Sorry it didn't work for you, my period arrived today as well but I'll still test Sat for 'fun'. With my hormone levels I can't start another IUI straight away so got to wait a month, but have meeting at end of september with ivf clinic. Not sure I want to go through this again with such low personal odds anyway so thinking ivf is the way forward. Emotionally I've been fine but physically it's pushed me ... but I know I wouldn't mind if it worked! 
I'll randomly update this thread to let you know what happens, and I've love to hear from you too ... it's been really nice chatting to a non-neurotic realist lol. 
Take care of yourself and fingers crossed for us both
Hels xxx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry HelsB, I know it's just bad luck and you're okay, but hugs anyway xxx

We'll probably be cycle twins on the next round (provided my cycle reverts to normal) so I'll keep updating on my situation and hopefully you'll do the same.

Just had a coffee with a great friend who has just got pregnant naturally at 43 with only one tube after years of trying - how hopeful and marvellous and encouraging is that?!!!!!


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

So sorry to both of you ladies      
Take care of yourselves and all the best for your next treatment, whatever path you take      
GIA Tooxx


----------



## kirstylp (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,



Just been reading all your comments I'm starting iui soon and my left fallopian tube is blocked I'm very anxious and really need some help in understanding the treatment ect

Please help
Thanks


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi kirstylp, every clinic appears to be different in their approach, and treatment differs between problems as well. I've got PCOS + X syndrome so my treatment has differed. I'll tell you what I experienced though, it might give you the right questions to ask your clinic ... I know I felt very 'lost' during my first IUI!

I'm at St Mary's in Manchester + phoned on day 1, went in for quick blood test + scan day 2 where they showed hubby how to inject me. I waited until next day (3) for results before I started daily Menopur injections. They are very thin needles into tummy and shouldn't hurt (but it's all about the technique!). After 7 days (day10) I went back for another blood test + scan, these are normally every alternate day until your 'ready'. I had one dominant folicle on my working side at 12mm. 2 days later (day 12) it was 17mm and I had smaller ones on my bad side. The NHS aren't allowed to risk more than twins so if you over respond they can cancel, and if you under respond they increase the drugs. I took a trigger shot at midnight on day 12 of Ovitrelle that induces ovulation and went in the next day for the IUI. 

The IUI was very straight forward. My DH did 'his thing' and we waited for a few hours, then it was my turn. The procedure was performed by a nurse + was as relaxed as a smear but for me it was better as I felt very little. They inject the sample into your womb, you lie there for 10 mins and that's it. A full bladder is supposed to make it easier but mine was empty, it's all about relaxing and deep breaths 

A week later i had another Ovitrelle injection that most people dont have, and you cant test until 10 days after as it contains the pregnancy hormone. The only discomfort I had was 2 days after the iui with intense ovulation pain, and a steady build up of wind ... my hubby is so lucky lol. I gained weight but that's because I ate sooo much more! I had every symptom of pregnancy but that was the drugs. My only advise is to not over think symptoms, relax as much as possible, and don't test until you are told to. 

When I started my IUI the hospital didn't have all my notes about my blocked tube + with my other problems I shouldn't really have been on IUI. I have my appointment about ivf at the end of Sept. 

Best of luck, and if there's anything else I can help with then do ask. 
Hels x


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

HelsB, not sure if you're still checking this thread but wanted to let you know that I'm now on my second medicated treatment cycle. Switched from Puregon to Gonal F. 50iu same as last time. I find the pen mechanism slightly more temperamental, and a few cramps this time round that weren't here with the Puregon, but nothing serious. Ovitrelle shot will be tomorrow morning at 8am, and insemination on Friday. I have two small follicles, though sadly the bigger and better of the two is on the LHS, so no good to me.

I'll be switching to IVF after this cycle. A friend who had successful ICSI said I'm already doing the worst of IVF - the injecting and the 2WW - so I've nothing to lose from doing a short protocol IVF instead. I am slightly concerned about side effects from upping the dosage but let's take it one step at a time, eh ;-)

Hope you are keeping well and staying hopeful. You're already better off as you get 2 cycles of IVF and our PCT only allow 1. Have told DH he needs to get saving! 

If anyone else is reading this forum - as I was a year ago - and thinking "I can't possibly inject" or "I can't cope with the side effects" - yes you can! I am the world's worst scaredy-cat, terrified of needles and doctors and hospitals, and I've been absolutely fine. In a perverse way, you're on a massive high after you've successfully injected yourself, because you've reminded how brave you can be!


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello lovely, great to hear from you again! It's a bit spooky though as I came on to update this thread for you and you beat me to it ;-) How are you feeling after today? Hope it was all ok xxx

After my first scan when starting my first IUI I got an appointment letter for IVF, well that was last Monday. They aren't bothering with anymore IUI for me so start IVF as soon as my next cycle (I'm on day 44 now!) if they have room for me. My IUI blood tests came back with a AMH level of 18.3 (21 is excellent apparently), so they've bumped up my odds to 25% 

I'm having long protocol so start with buserlin on day 21, then add gonal f on day 1 of next cycle until the harvesting. We get 2 drug goes, and if there are any to freeze we also get an extra go each time with frozen embies (so 4 implantations)! Yey! Any more frozen after that can be kept for £100/year with implantation at £500 ... OMG it's so positive!!! We might even get the family we are after 

Feeling very positive now! Let me know how your doing, hugs xxx Hels xxx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Hels, so sorry for the radio silence from me - been a manic work week which is just as well, been running around too much to get even remotely stressed about 2WW 

How are you and is AF here yet? Do hope so, and that you're going to be good to go soon.

My insemination was really grim again. It was the same nurse and I'm not sure whether she's inexperienced, particularly cack-handed or what. She was very sweet and apologetic, but it was all quite brutal again, and I don't know whether to ask for someone else next time.  I have never had a painful smear in the past, so I'm hoping it's not just me. TBH I don't understand why we need the AI anyway, I can understand the logic of the medicated cycle helping me pump out an extra egg, but we're definitely not short of good motile swimmies 

But I was absolutely fine once I'd had a cup of tea, and the nurse brought me over some jammy dodgers so all was forgiven then  

No symptoms since then, but not fretting. Mostly just trying to make up my mind whether to go for IVF or give the IUI one last try and then start down the IVF road in January so I can have a proper party season. Shallow, moi 

Thinking of you and sending happy thoughts! xxx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Just updating to say that AF is here. Wasn't due to test until Sunday, so it arrived early once more. Wonder what is causing  this? Doctor just ummed and ahhed last time, so it may just be 'one of those things' but  this cycle disruption unnerves me as much as the infertility - time is marching on.

Am going to have a bar of chocolate and a big cup of tea now, and half a bottle of champagne with DH at supper. Am determined not to be beaten by this and want to associate the arrival of AF with nice treats, not disappointment.

Now to do some research into IVF!

Hugs to you Hels xxx


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to hijack and jump in on this but Im new and it has taken me aaaaaages to find a thread about IUI and one tube!

I thought I was the only one!

I must say hugs to you both for being so positive and supportive. 

I have my next consultant appointment on the 24th Oct to discuss my actual salpingectomy and where we go from there, already briefly touched on this as I was booked in for surgery but for a number of different reasons I cancelled it (mainly for 2nd opinion/another HSG) but was mentioned we would be try IUI whilst waiting on our IVF appointment (officially been on waiting list & accepted since Feb '12).

Bit scared about op to remove tube but now got my head round it as I want it carried out asap as it is one step closer to our dream.....positive thoughts!!

Until the 24th Oct its a waiting game as always!


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Candyfloss, hugs right back at you! Welcome to the uni tube gang. I like to think we have half the chances but twice the optimism 

I have to be honest and tell you that I did have a bit of a meltdown today. Work is AWFUL at the moment - frantically busy and yet so unrewarding. My house is also a real dump at the moment and I can't seem to work up the energy to tidy up, but nor can I cope with the chaos.

I ended up having a proper, "sod you crappy universe" sob for about half an hour.

Fine now. Biscuits help


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Mithali,

Sorry you have had such a crappy day    mini meltdowns bite us in the bum every now and then and we are all entitled to them and ......sometimes they help (a sob and biscuits sounds about right). 

It sounds very draining physically and emotionally for you treatment so far over the past few months. Have you discussed if you are going to wait a few months before you try your IVF? Does your work continue to become more demanding stressful in the lead up to Christmas, would this be extra pressure/strain on you and your body? I know I am in no position to advise as I havent even started my IUI treatment and dont know how it feels yet but do you feel you need to recharge the batteries so that you are again in tip top condition for your IVF but feel as though waiting til after Christmas seems forever?   

Maybe it's the fact that its cold outside, the fact that work was problematic, it was dark when I left, dark when I got home, DP is working away for a few days so apart from my 2 cats I was feeling quite alone and down when I came home tonight. Probably like yourself I had great plans and motivation for the day when I set off this morning, when I came home I had planned to whizz round the house and do some housework then kick my (not so fit) bum back into shape by doing an hour of Davina, needless to say Im sat on the sofa and done none of the above now eating chicken soup as I couldn't be bothered cooking for one! So, today is my crappy day and I have no REAL reason and I feel guilty for feeling like this espec when you have had your latest outcome.

It's strange because people always say to me Im a really strong person but I think I must just put on a really brave face, sometimes I know I can be my own worst enemy though and even convince myself things are OK, it then gets to the stage I combust and let everything out in one swoop (never good). I have promised myself and my DP that with ttc and treatment I will not let it all build up inside although I will try to remain as positive as possible      



OK World tomorrow is another day and will be much better than today......bring it on!  

"Half the chances but twice the optimism"    I like it! xxx


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Evening ladies...sorry for having been quiet...Mithali I'm so sorry lovely that it didn't work again! How are you feeling now? Are you going to follow me down the IVF route? (I collect drugs on Fri and get more info about them then!). 

Welcome Candy-floss, I'm afraid you might not get much sense out of us ... think we are a bit loopy hehehe ;-) My only advise is to stay relaxed through everything ... it increases our chance of success and will be needed if it works or not. It is nice to find girls in such a similar position though, although taking the IVF route bypasses the 'dodgy' tubes for us. 

I'm finding it difficult to not let this consume my life, but as I get closer to starting the drugs it's a little hard (up until now I've been very chilled about infertility and the whole thing) ... I mean, OMG ... what if it works?!?!?! Eeeeeeekkkkk...

As for messy houses, we have one we are renovating from a one bed to two, and one we live in that's going on the rental market this week. Looks like we will be back at my parents in a month ... boooo :-(  (great start to married life hahaha!)

Right, off to eat some chocolate  hubby's just gone out to see a friend so it's just me and green + blacks dark chocky ;-)

Hugs to you both, 
Hels xxx


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Just a quicky to say I started down regging tonight + for the first time managed to inject myself. I'm sure i'll feel really brave ... once the shaking stops lol. I def surprised myself, and I didn't close my eyes ;-) hahaha

Hope your well,
Hels x


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Well done Hels!!!!!!!!! That's such great news. 

Eventually I started getting a perverse kick out of injecting myself - it takes so much mental discipline to do something so unnatural to yourself that you grow massively in confidence for having overcome your fears    

And it's really NOTHING in terms of pain, is it? Why do so many women make the injections out to be such a big deal? They're really nothing at all, and anyone reading this who's been misled into thinking they're horrendous: I am the biggest wuss in the world and barely feel them.

Not quite sure whether I'm going to do another round of IUI or go fall out for IVF. Please can you keep posting Hels? I want to know EVERYTHING. Good luck my love, got everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

How are you doing candyfloss? Thank you for the kind words and sympathy, am absolutely fine now. It wasn't the hormones getting me down , just domestic crap  

Have you decided what your next step is going to be be? xxx


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

hello you, glad your feeling better!  I found a great tip on an IVF link for injections that works amazingly well. I have a half bottle of frozen water that I chill the injection site with before and after injecting. I don't feel the needle, it doesn't bleed, it stops the red raised area I otherwise get, and it seems to also take away any after sting of the injection. 
So far I've done 5 injections of Buserelin and although I've felt a little more tired this afternoon everything else is not too bad. My head feels a little fuzzy but it's not bothering me, and I've lost my appetite ... but I had a nasty bug last week so all the symptoms could be from that?! If my AF arrives this week I go back for scan next Monday and start stimulating. So far so good ...
What's your thinking about another IUI over IVF? My DH originally wanted to use all our IUI attempts but I'm glad we went to IVF. It is quite a huge step though, but so far so good. 
Sending love xxx


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

How are we all? I hoping my post tonight finally makes it and doesn't disappear on me - lastnight typed loooong post only for it to delete just as I was posting........argh!!!

Will try the shortened version tonight  

I seen my consultant 24th Oct and she told me my surgery to remove my right tube would be approx within the first 2 weeks in January but she will send a letter to confirm actually surgery date within 3 week sof the op. At least I get to enjoy Xmas pain free!  

She has told us we need to decide and let her know on the day of my surgery if we are wanting to try IUI first after I have recovered from op OR go straight to IVF. We should be at the top of the waiting list around Feb (one year wait and on list from Feb last year). When we asked for her advice she said entirely up to us but IVF obv stronger chance for us but no harm in postponing IVF for a couple of goes of IUI. 

She had first suggested IUI to try whilst we were waiting to get to the top of IVF list but as I wanted to seek 2nd opinion on a few things and requested a further HSG test this has delayed my salpingectomy and both IUI and IVF possibilities will now overlap and we have to choose.

Bit confused as what to do but we have a couple of months before we have to decide. I dont know if the consultant knew deep down IUI wouldnt work but thought it may "keep us busy" until we got to the top of IVF list. I know we are very lucky to have any choice but I cant help feel if we had to go with IUI then I think that we will begin actual treatment quicker. From what I can gather for IVF (read a few posts regarding the hospital I would attend for IVF) even after you receive your "at the top of the list" letter you still need another appointment to get forms, another for returning forms, discussions, blood tests etc etc and it is nearly 4 months before actual treatment begins. Obviously we want the best chance but I feel I am not getting any younger and time is ticking. 

Mithali what are you going with now? Helsb I know you said IUI treatment wasnt for you but what were the reasons/feelings behind it?  How are you both feeling?

Hope to hear from you soon xx


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Candy-floss  you have a lot to think about but at least you have a few months. 

I personally decided against a second IUI as I found it a difficult procedure for such low odds. I was told I had about a 15 % chance of it working IF I produced an egg on the correct side. It turned out on my iui that my dominant follicle was on the correct side for me, but there is no way of knowing if I produced an egg or not ... only IVF can tell that. 

My DH wanted to increase our odds by trying 4 IUI before the IVF, but I'm not getting any younger (I don't want to waste eggs on failed IUI attempts).  I also think that I would have given up totally before I got to IVF ... I really don't enjoy the loss on control of my hormones. :-(

I don't want to put you off the IUI though, everyone reacts differently to the drugs. It did have some benefits, it introduced me to the whole 'injection' thing! It also allowed the hospital to see how I reacted to IVF drugs, and to get more hormone data that has indicated I have a 25% chance of IVF working! Wow!  

IVF is a lot more invasive than IUI, and its very surreal to finally get accepted to start treatment. IUI was a more gentle introduction into all of this ... and if it works its better than IVF! 

I hope this explains my choice ? It is a difficult one that only you can make but I'm here to answer things if I can.

Take care, Hels x

Ps I've been down regging for 15 days now, body feeling menopausal! I've also had gastroenteritis this week that has been quite nasty but starting to be able to drink water again now so happy. ive also lost 5lb in 4 days lol. I have base line scan on Monday so will hopefully start stimming then.


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

After preparing myself that I wouldnt have surgery til after Xmas and booking a holiday to get away for a break (spending Xmas with my parents abroad) I received a letter for my surgery for the 10th Dec!! We are due to fly out on the 19th so have decided to continue and go on holiday, cancelled the surgery as I couldnt fly until 4-6 weeks after surgery. I have now spoken with consultants secretary and Im booked in for surgery on the 14th Jan.

DP & I have been discussing recently about what treatment to go for and we are going to wait until after the op as the consultant has now said she will be better able to advise what treatment she feels right after she has "seen inside me"! If IUI is still possible we are going to give it a go first and see how the 1st teeatment will go. DP is convinced that it is going to work (yip, he is super positive) and we wont need IVF! We have had conflicting advice for the past year from the SAME consultant and also a nurse at the hospital where we would go if doing IVF. At different stages we have been told keep ttc naturally and a few times been told stop ttc naturally as I am really high ectopic risk because of my tube situ. But still being told we will always have high risk  

Hows the IVF treatment going HelsB? How did your scan go on Monday? 25% is excellent news!! Hope you are feeling better now too. Keep meaning to ask - how is the house situ? Still in chaos? How you moved out your house yet?

Mithali - Have you decided on what your next step is?

Hugs to you both xx


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is well  just a quicky to note to catch up, I had my 8 day stimming scan on Fri and hey presto I'm ahead of schedule!!! Triggered last night and EC 12:30 tomorrow. Eeeekkkkk!!! I'm sooooo pleased I've stopped injections  I'm hoping for 8 mature follicles so fingers crossed. Got to run, DH just made lunch 

Hels. xxx

Ps moving out slowly, planning to go Wed evening.


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

How did EC go today??

xx


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi hun  it went really well thanks! I ended up having full anaesthetic because I'm allergic to pain killers (apart from paracetamol!). My surgery was brought forward an hour and I was back in the ward within an hour. All very straight forward, they collected 10 eggs which are hopefully getting jiggy as we speak ;-) hehehe. 

The discomfort is increasing now but the adrenalin kept that at bay to start with. Feeling swollen now, but that's expected for the next week or so. The funny thing was how much better I felt for the first few hours after EC, such a release a pressure ... but now feeling crampy :-(

My DH and I are quite dazed that we are at this stage already, but its been an interesting experience. Looking at all my past treatments I really disliked chlomid tablets worst than anything else because they made my moods more irrational. Although I hate needles, I've managed ok ... it's been about practising. I'm glad I tried IUI because it made IVF a LOT less scary, but I seem to have been lucky with my IVF experience. Stimming for IUI was unpleasant, but was fine for IVF ... but I suffered during downregging. I wouldn't want to put anyone off any of the treatments but this site has helped soooo much by letting me know what to expect, and it's all in a good cause 

Well, rambling now ... I blame the drugs hehehe. Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow. I hope this helps when others undergo treatments. 

Thanks for asking  xxx


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry not had a chance to reply before now. Im glad your surgery went ok - I didnt realise you are allergic to painkillers!

2 fertilised    How are you & DH bearing up through your 2ww? 

xx


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi  2ww not too bad so far, I don't feel the need to test early because I don't want to cope with it being a -ve yet … maybe i'll feel differently in a weeks time?!
DH is keeping himself busy doing work on our house so we can move out of my parents, I've been enjoying napping on the sofa with our cats in front of a real fire   I took holiday off but unfortunately back to the real world tomorrow … roll on the Christmas holiday week 
How long until your holiday? 
I still feel that the last month has been really surreal … like it happened to someone else!
xxx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Helloooo lovely ladies,

I'm so sorry to have gone AWOL on you, have been super busy at work. Just checking back on here for the first time in ages and ... OMG!!!    

Can't believe how quickly things have progressed for you HelsB, and really delighted you've found the whole thing bearable. I'm sorry you didn't get frosties but wow, what a result otherwise. Well done you for being so calm and brilliant. Now to  the embies stick. Whatever happens, just remember it's just a numbers game; statistically you're going to need four rounds so don't be disheartened if things don't go your way this time - the BFP is definitely going to happen within the next year 

Hi Candy, you have a lot to think about with your upcoming surgery but are in my thoughts. And you have a fab holiday to look forward to. 
Chin up, sweetheart.

As for me, I decided not to have another IUI. It sounds pathetic but I was just so stressed and busy at work that spending more time and energy on something with such a tiny evidence base of positive results for people in my situation no longer made any sense. I am SO glad I did the medicated IUI, as I think it's prepared me really well for IVF mentally in terms of the needles, symptoms etc. I have a review appointment just after Christmas and then I'll be going full steam ahead for IVF. 

Love to you all and crossed fingers for HelsB xxx


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry for the flying visit but on my phone posting!

Good luck with tomorrow HelsB xx


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi ladies, just a quicky from me. Unfortunately it didn't work this time, AF arrived Wed and test on Sat was BFN. I was a bit upset but generally taking it in my stride … our family's seem to have taken it harder than us, although hubby is a bit down + trying to distract himself with house building.  Waiting for letter from hospital now, but don't think we will try again until next July when we have more holidays. 

It's time for a binge Christmas and then we are going to get uber fit and healthy, and enjoy married life together 

Wishing you both a very merry Christmas, stay in touch lovely ladies 

xxx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh Hels, I am so very sorry my love. How desperately disappointing for you and for your DH. 

I always feel very bad for men, unlike us they have so few people to talk to IRL or on the internet about infertility and its emotions. 

You are being so calm and brilliant. I knew you would be; one of the things I really like about this thread is that we all seem to be stoic grown-ups. It's this sensible and optimistic attitude that will get us all BFPs eventually!

Best of luck with your next attempt but do remember, it's just a numbers game and we will ALL get there in the end.

Much love to you and yours this Christmas xxx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy new year to you! Here's hoping we all get our midnight wish this year.

I'm just updating this for diary purposes really, as I don't know if any of you ladies are checking back, but I've just had my pre-IVF mid-cycle dildocam scan and have been told I'm good to go. I do have a 1.5cm fibroid partially protruding into the womb cavity but they've decided to ignore it for now.

Injections will begin on 7th February or thereabouts depending on my crazy cycle. Antagonist protocol (the short protocol). Really happy with this as it's basically just the same Gonal F but with 300 units (was 50 when I was having IUI). I'll just get in before my 39th birthday.

I am SO glad I did the IUI first. It has a **** success rate, yes, and perhaps it's wasted 6 months of my life. But it has made me so strong and so confident in myself, and so much less daunted by the IVF process. I am also looking at the baby pathway - statistically, 5 attempts at IVF for someone my age - and not just this go.


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

Sorry for the lack of posting between Holiday and Christmas/New Year!

HelsB I'm so sorry it didn't work this time but firm believer like Mithali that it's a numbers game. Really glad that you are being positive. Hope you are enjoying married life, the new house and having a well deserved break until your next go! Please keep in touch!

Mithali happy that you are prepared and similar to your IUI treatment. IUI was training indeed for your IVF afterall then   

Well we had a good holiday and I had my surgery 14th Jan. Glad it's over with and recovering at home now thank goodness. I was kept in overnight. They have removed my right tube and decided to do ANOTHER dye test during surgery to check my left tube AGAIN. My left tube was attached to my uterus and my stomach so had to cut away and release that first of all, the dye was passing through very slowly but she said there was a lot of adhesions/scarring which she has tried to remove. In a nutshell she said even though some dye is passing through it is very unlikely that an egg woulkd make it, the tube is not functioning 100% and it still has scarring therefore she recommends that we skip IUI as odds are even lower than previously. She has advised us to go straight to IVF.

I've now got my head round it that the odds are even lower but at least we know how to progress and are not torn by having to make the decision of IUI or IVF first. I have to contact the hospital that we are on the waiting list for and deal direct with them now. We should be near the top of the list Feb/March time but will call next week and find out if thet can give us a clearer indication.

Wondering how long after we reach the top of the list do you get your first appointment for actually beginning treatment (we had initail appt a year ago before we were placed on the waiting list). From what I can gather the first appt is more or less paperwork and speaking with us. 

Will keep you posted on any progress xx


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Mithali,

How have you been? Are you starting your injections today?

x


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello ladies!

I'm back on here for the first time since I had my go-ahead scan and have just seen your messages, Candy-floss. Firstly, big "PHEW" and congratulations on the operation. One horrible hurdle well and truly over with! And secondly, thanks so much for remembering about my 7th Feb cycle. You're either really good at checking back, or at remembering, and in either case that's so impressive   

I'm so very sorry that your op confirmed the bad news about your tubes. It must have been a shock, and perhaps you're still coming to terms with what it all means. 

I hope you don't mind me saying this - I know it sounds glib, especially as you don't know me in real life - but please do try to just put it all behind you. Don't give the past a moment's headspace. I have wasted so much energy (physical and emotional) on my medical history and ruminating over "what if" and "if only" scenarios this last few years. It does nothing other than make me feel sad and despondent. I don't want to feel that way - I want to feel like a happy, healthy woman all ready to welcome a baby! 

So let's just all treat this mad rollercoaster process with equanimity and look on the bright side at all times. Positive things happen to positive people and all that 

On which note, my IVF cycle has been absolutely fine so far.

I'm three days into the Gonal F injections. The dose is 300 units a day, so already I have far more in my system than I did in a whole cycle of medicated IUI. No side-effects that I've noticed, other than a very dry mouth, which could just be coincidence. Everywhere I go, I take my big pint of water, but certainly for the moment, I feel very well and strong and upbeat. 

I know because of my age and medical history, I only have a 15% chance of success this cycle, but I hardly care - I'm completely committed to being in this for the long haul, so my objective is to stay mentally, physically and emotionally on top of my game not just for this cycle but for the five or six to come (including the miscarriages and chemical pregnancies that are an inevitable part of this process). I'm treating it like my own personal challenge, so here's my regime: 

Pregnacare Conception. I have got through packets and packets of this stuff over the years with nothing to show for it, but hey ho 

Spatone, one sachet every other day in orange juice. (I did have my iron levels checked out first by the GP though, so this definitely isn't a good idea for everyone. My levels were within normal range but we decided to supplement as we're aiming for "optimum").

Vitamin D3 5000iu daily. (Again, my levels were checked out by the doctor first, and again we're aiming for "optimum" levels. I should mention here that I'm of Indian origin, so need more than someone who's white. My levels were very low - as they are for 80% of the population - and so I had 3 months' very high dosage followed by this daily maintenance dose. I won't have it during the summer, when the body makes vitamin D naturally,  and they'll monitor my levels closely if I do manage to get pregnant).

Udo's Oil. This is a a vegetarian omega 3-6-9 oil which I'm taking because it doesn't have Vitamin A in it, as fish oil does.

I've also been having acupuncture. People who know me in IRL are agog - I'm normally really sceptical about complementary medicine and as I've said before, I used to have a massive needle phobia!! I started because a colleague who had successful IVF in her forties recommended her practitioner, and I wanted to keep an open mind (and humour her  ) If I'm honest, I'm still sceptical. I don't like it (I may be over my phobia, but it's still needles...), it's expensive (£65 a session, in the centre of London), and I don't find it a relaxing sensation at all. But (this next bit is really yucky...) I used to have revolting veruccae (yes, plural, ewww) on the soles of my feet and I also had two tiny warts on my hand. (Nice). I had both the doctor and the chiropodist look at them, and nothing fixed them. I had them for 4 years. Within 2 sessions of the acupuncture, they started shrinking, and have now all gone completely   I'm thinking it's just a coincidence. I'm thinking it could be a cumulative effect of the vitamin D3 (which is known to kick-start the immune system). Whatever it is, I'm not stopping either  

Fresh royal jelly. I've been taking this for the past month on the advice of a friend of mine who had several failed IVF attempts due to poor egg quality and swears it was adding fresh royal jelly to her diet that made the difference and resulted in her gorgeous little boy. I must admit I'm slightly sceptical, but my friend's a very sensible kind of person so I'm willing to try it on her recommendation. The royal jelly tastes foul and is very expensive (£25 for a month's vial). Now this is where it gets even crazier. I started my periods when I was ten, and I'm 39 next month. So for nearly thirty years, I've been having horrible painful periods every single month. Not as bad as some people's, but still, we're talking multiple painkillers and hot water bottles for the first few days. This period, I have not needed a single painkiller. Not one. I've had the odd cramping twinge, but other than the bleeding I've barely been bothered by my period at all. So again, whether it's actually working or is just a placebo, I'm not stopping!

I'm eating protein (eggs, chicken, duck, fish, lamb, soya nuts, baked beans, cheese, and lentil soups and dals) with every single meal. Fruit and veg obviously. Only one cup of tea a day. No booze for either of us. Going on a walk outdoors every day, whatever the weather. Listening to Tina Taylor fertility hypnotherapy CD every day.

Sorry all this info is so long and boring, but it does seem to be helping me, so I thought it was worth mentioning. This thread has had over 2000 views and there are only three of us on it, so clearly there are lurkers desperate for information and reassurance. I know I was petrified when I started out on this journey. I'm now halfway along and want to shout from the rooftops, "DON'T BE SCARED, IF I CAN COPE, SO CAN YOU!!!"


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello!

It's been a tough few weeks but finally feeling     Using the waiting time for "reached the top of the IVF list" and before treatment starts to prepare my body and mind that little bit more. Stocked up on Pregnacare Conception and Well man conception and DP now knows decaf Teabags are the way forward amongst other small changes (hopefully to make that HUGE difference) !  

Love your positive thoughts as always Mithali and they are welcomed   

I may only have one tube that is buggered but I'm glad I can still impress     

That's great you don't have side effects, keep drinking that water girl! Please keep posting on your progress, will be sending positive thought your way!!

Ive read lots on here that acupuncture is highly recommended and for many it took their AF pains away too. Well done you for giving it a bash especially because of your phobia! That's really strange about your warts and verrucas whether it be the acupuncture or the Vit D but interesting! Maybe you could make yourself a clinical study/trial and get them to pay you and that would fund an IVF go!!  

I think the info is great and if anyone else is reading (2000+ views!!) hopefully it will be of help to them too. It's a tough journey but WE WILL ALL GET THERE!!!

Better get off to bed, just realised the time!! (DP working away so wasn't rushing to bed but wow!)

x


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Sods law Mithali but I just received a call from the hospital to say that I have reached the top of IUI waiting list! Woman did say that she has seen my letter from consultant discussing IVF v's IUI but it's to find out what we have decided - told her I'm pretty sure that we are going with IVF but would like to speak to DP before confirming. I know the answer but feel I should let DP know first before giving our final decision....if that makes sense??  

Told her I will discuss with him tonight and call her back first thing in the morning to let her know as I don't want to delay anyone elses treatment by them waiting on me calling back.

Part of me if I'm honest is a little disappointed that we didn't have this opportunity sooner but so glad we chose and went down the path we did (seeking 2nd opinion/private consultation to make sure surgery etc was right thing to do as once the tube was gone it was gone!) At least we can look back and know we done what was right for us and felt sure about our choices!  

With the higher and stronger chance of success I am looking forward to the letter and can finally say "IVF HERE WE COME"!


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Mithali I have came across this on another thread hth x

http://www.bmj.com/content/336/7643/545

/links


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations on climbing to the top of the IVF waiting list Candyfloss! That's such good news. It is devastating to realise assisted conception is your only hope, but once you accept it and come to terms with it, you just want to get MOVING and every week you spent waiting is demoralising. So actually getting somewhere is SO exciting. Are you going to spend the next few weeks getting yourself into peak condition? Keep updating, because I find the IVF board slightly stressful whereas - if I say so myself!- we seem to be a bit more chilled in this thread.

So, quick update on my cycle.

Pleased to report I've had no side effects whatsoever so far. I've felt well and happy throughout, insides behaving, injections not too awful at all. 

Since Day 6 I've been injecting with Orgalutran (Ganirelix) at the same time as my Gonal F. The Gonal F is practically painless for me these days but the Orgalutran does sting a tiny bit because the needle is so much bigger. It's very important, I've discovered, to follow the instructions and always inject at 45 degrees, not jab straight in as you do with Gonal F. Also, injecting into my tum stings a LOT less than my thigh. I then use a hot water bottle for a couple of minutes to take the sting away and then I'm right as rain.

I had my scan today and, as we suspected, my left ovary (which suffered a burst ovarian cyst in 1998 and also features a blocked tube because of surgical adhesions) is underperforming. Only three follicles, curse it, and none of them a hopeful size.

The right ovary is doing well - there are at least six good sized follicles and so the doctor decided I'm going to trigger with the Ovitrelle tonight at 8.30pm.

NO injections tomorrow at all, hurray.

Then nil by mouth from midnight tomorrow in advance of egg collection, which will be happening at 7am on Wednesday. I want a GA but I think the consultant is only prepared to give me deep sedation. I won't pretend I'm not scared by what's to come but I've got this far and I'm not giving up without a fight!

Keep well and I'll see you on the flipside on Wednesday xxx


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Mithali,

Sorry Im confusing you ha ha. We got a call to ask if we wanted to start IUI, we told them no. We are still waiting on our letter to say we have reached the top of IVF list. (different hospitals), not to worry, hopefully not much longer! Looking forward to it when it comes though !!   

Glad you are feeling well throughout treatment so far   That is the first time I have heard of Orgalutran (Ganirelix) but sounds as though you have your method worked out just dandy   You never know if the left side may surprise you and the Dr - remember our bodies have a weird and wonderful way of shocking us! Sounds as though the right side is going strong though and triggering tonight - excited!!!! You be glad you have a jab free day tomorrow - yay!

7am on Wed, hope you are a morning person ha ha! At least you not later in the day and worrying more about it all. You have conquered your fear of needles/hospitals so far and I can imagine its a little scary but as you said you've came this far!

Best wishes for Wed and I be thinking about you xx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry I misunderstood you, Candyfloss. I will cross fingers that the queue moves fast but more waiting must be so frustrating for you.  

Think IVF is the right thing by the way; if I'd known how straightforward it would be, I'd have gone for it after my first IUI. If I'd been doing this privately, I'd have gone for it immediately, I think.

AFM, my egg collection was absolutely fine. I was very heavily sedated, my only memory of the procedure was the anaesthetist's needle going into my hand. Not nice at all, but only about as bad as a mosquito bite - you have to grit your teeth and it's over in a moment.

I had ten eggs collected but this morning only four have fertilised. The embryologist is adopting a 'wait and see' stance, but I've been told to prepare for tomorrow or Saturday for ET. It's not a great result but it's a fine start. Optimism is itself a kind of courage.

I'm off to the clinic shortly to have my gestone injection. They're meant to be grizzly so I'll update with the truth later. I'm such a scaredy cat and have such a low tolerance for pain or discomfort that I'm a good gauge for what's acceptable


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Just updating to give you my verdict on gestone (the progesterone injection).

My consultant prefers this for us older women as we need more progesterone support and it eliminates the "human error" involved in vaginal and rectal progesterone. 

In terms of nastiness, the injection stings more than the orgalutran but less than the anaesthetic needle. Only the puncture wound of the needle breaking through skin stings/scratches, the size of the needle in terms of length and width is irrelevant as you don't feel a thing until the nurse rubs your butt to break down the deposit  Bearable. I much prefer having the nurse administer it - they offered to teach DH but I refused point blank!

Also had acupuncture today. For a needle-phobic I have come a bloody long way and am so proud of myself.

I am slightly downbeat today. All I can think about are those four little eggs. Never had a sniff of a late period of BFP so this is closer than we've ever got, but we're still so, so far away  I live in dread of the embryologist phoning and telling me they have stopped dividing, or have perished.


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Mithali you are like a pin cushion these days right enough!! But soooo proud of you and damn right you should be proud of yourself!   Im sure my DP would have great pleasure in sticking a needle in my bum then having to rub it better!  

I know you said you had 10 ten eggs and only 4 have fertilised but remember - it only takes one!   

Please let us know how it has went xx


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Mithali, Hoping everything is ok xx


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Mithali,

I'm thinking you will be coming to the end of 2ww if all went well at ET. 

Hoping that you are just taking a break from on here for a little while & everything is ok 

Xx


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,

Just to keep updating - I phoned the hospital today to find out if any new on appointment regarding reaching top of list (feb'13) & was told letter in post. 1st appointment is 11th May. Happy things are moving again but a little deflated as thought it would be sooner.

Hope all is well

X


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Candy-floss, I am so very sorry I went AWOL on you. I just needed to retreat from the world for a while because, as you've probably gathered, things have not been straighforward and I'm only just coming to terms with all the implications. 

Our 4 eggs were flourishing on Day 3 so we were advised to go for Day 5 blastos (normally they only do blastos if there are five eggs). Assuming the embryologists knew best, we took the gamble but it didn't pay off. Three of the eggs perished on Day 4 and the one 'survivor' stalled as a day 4 morula. They decided to transfer it on Day 5 anyway, but we began with very little hope of success and it all ended, as expected, in a BFN.

The ET itself was absolutely fine - like a slightly clumsy smear test. The gestone injections continued to be fine. I had no side effects whatsoever, other than heavy boobs and needing naps every afternoon (which was as much a result of the anxiety as the drugs, I expect).

The loss of the embryos - they obviously declined really fast - is probably the result of DNA fragmentation in the sperm. (Told this by my acupuncturist). Stupid eejits that we were, we had always assumed that my husband was "fine", because the SA confirmed the levels were all normal. 

But of course you need sperm that is better than just "fine" or "within normal ranges" with rare and precious 39 year old eggs. He has never been a big drinker but unlike me he didn't give up booze or caffeine and didn't take any supplements. 

That's all going to change for our second round. This, of course, has to be private so we're just waiting for our NHS review appointment before trying again in June. My great, great worry is that the perishing of the embryos points to some other issue more serious and harder to remedy :-(

I'm so glad your IVF dates have come through. We may well be cycle buddies in June if you have a monitoring cycle first. Now that I've braved it back here, I'll keep checking to see how you're getting on (and thinking of you HelsB too) xxx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

I should also say, to the lurkers who frequent this board (2000+ views!), that THERE IS NOTHING TO BE AFRAID OF.

I thought I'd be devastated at a BFN - I wasn't. Upset, obviously, but no more so than I am every month. One top tip the nurse gave me - use cheapie pregnancy tests to trace the Ovitrelle out of your system over the last week of your 2WW. That way, you're not overwhelmed with a 'big reveal' situation on your OTD.

I thought there would be terrible side effects - there weren't. I was tired and bloated. So what? There were no tears nor hormone-driven rows with my husband.

I thought the procedures would be very painful - they weren't. The single most painful thing was the anaesthetist's needle and it felt like an insect bite and was over in seconds. There is some bruising from the Gestone now and then, which can make your hips ache. An electric blanket helps but all the drama queens on the internet who insist they had difficulty walking afterwards need to stop with the histrionics 

Will I feel differently when we go private and there's £8k involved on a bad bet? Almost certainly. That said, we spent nearly £1.5k on this NHS cycle for acupuncture, diet supplements, taxis and nurse-administered Gestone and I didn't waver. Not because we're rich - we're certainly not - but because we'd been told that this is a long haul project and the average spend of a 39 year old IVF-er is £35k to get to a live birth. £35k is a huge amount but, at the end of the day, it is so cheap for a baby. We will find the money, because we have to. It costs what it costs, we are where we are.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

There maybe 2000+ views (many mine as I have to check the thread daily) you have started talking about IVF whilst the ladies in this section are doing IUI, so maybe that is why it is quiet  

Sharry xx


----------



## Candy-floss (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Mithali 

My hunch was sadly true then. I am so very sorry to hear things have not went as hoped for. One thing I always take from your posts is no matter what you are going through you take the time to share all the happenings, side effects, medical advice etc which is so valuable to not only myself but to others who are reading and I want to thank you x

I'm still obviously quite new to all about IVF but growing wiser by the day (and possibly more  ) but would the eggs have had a better chance if they were transfered on day 3? I thought trying for blastos (day 5 right?) was a good thing?? With regrads to the DNA fragmentation in the sperm, how does your accupuncturist know this? I'm trying my hardest to keep DP on the straight and narrow without being a nag haha! I do find myself rolling my eyes though everytime he has a "real" cup of tea or forgets to take his tablet....hmmm. How is your other half coping?

Just had a quick Google and a FF thread popped up:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

Have you decided on what clinic you will be using if going private? I hope at your review it sheds some light on what has happened. Yes, we will see what June brings. Naive me here but what do you mean by a monitoring cycle? I really need to read up more about different cycles/protocols possible now  Thats a great tip from the nurse too!

£35k is a lot of money but as you said we are in it for the long haul, I know not everyone will have that sort of money but I know personally I would sacrifice anything for a family! There are options out there.

I'm more than happy to keep posting here (and hope that HelsB returns one day too) , the IUI then following onto IVF may be beneficial to others too, is this OK or do we have to find a new home Sharry?? xx


----------



## mithali (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Sharry, thanks for the clarification! Do we need a new thread title to stop people wasting their time trawling through? I was just speaking from my own experience of lurking - I literally spent a year on the internet reading Fertility Friends and Mumsnet to research experiences of IUI and IVF without ever posting, which is kind if intimidating as it's such personal and sometimes painful stuff, some of which you'd find hard to discuss even with family members.

Candy Floss, thank you SO much for all the support and sympathy. It really does mean a lot. I have a really good bunch of friends - some of whom had IVF themselves - so I haven't felt lonely, but I'm not going to pretend these past few weeks haven't been really sad and deflating. It's good to be able to express that on here with someone who understands, so thank you again 

In terms of the DNA fragmentation, we really don't know for sure. The acupuncturist just told me it's the most common cause of initially flourishing embryos perishing between day 3 and day 5. 

A very healthy diet high in anti-oxidants (which stimulants such as alcohol and caffeine deplete) is meant to counteract its effects to a certain extent. The biggest problem is adrenal stress, but if you have a job and a wife that's going through IVF that's not so easy to eliminate! 

There are tests for DNA fragmentation and karotyping and we will probably go for these (though they cost around £800). ICSI rather than IVF is one alternative solution, of course, but at this stage I have reservations about this, as it just seems to swap one set of problems for another. I need to educate myself on the risks and would still prefer to have IVF if at all possible.

With regard to your question about whether the eggs would have stood a better chance with implantation on day 3, I can't really answer that myself, but everything I've read has suggested that it's immaterial: if your embryos don't reach blastocyst outside the womb, they wouldn't have reached it inside the womb. There's actually a growing belief amongst many fertility doctors that they shouldn't carry out ET at all unless it's with a 5 day blast. And yes, a blast is much better in terms of implantation. In a natural conception, day 5 is when the embryo lands in the uterus so it mimics normal processes. I was told that, aged 39, I had a 15% chance of a positive pregnancy test with a day 3 transfer but a 45% chance with a day 5 blastocyst. 

Truly though, no one knows. This is SUCH a new branch of medical science and they are making new discoveries all the time. My consultant told me, "We've been studying cancer for 300 years but only making babies outside the womb for 30, we still don't know that much about cancer so you can imagine what a mystery infertility is." Which doesn't exactly fill you with confidence but also gives you a proper sense of perspective! 

Before I began IVF, my friends who had been through IVF themselves told me to treat the first round as a diagnostic cycle. There's no way of checking the actual quality of your eggs or sperm until you've had IVF. AMH and motility/morphology numbers mean nothing by comparison. So now we know a lot more, and that's a big positive. Hopefully we will find out a bit more at the review, and then we'll decide on next steps.

In terms of going private, I was treated at Hammersmith IVF and I'd like to stay there as a private patient. It's not a fantastic clinic in terms of the statistical league tables, but that's because they don't turn people away for high FSH or low AMH, as say ARGC do. Plus they took a very sensitive, gentle, slow approach with me over a two year period, which is what I wanted and needed. My first ever consultation was on Harley Street and not NHS, and the guy was steaming me towards IVF before I'd even decided whether I really wanted children! I like the staff and my consultant at Hammersmith, and it's also considerably cheaper than places like the Lister or ARGC. 

Having said that, I'm told ARGC's embryologists are their secret weapon (apparently they're older and therefore much more experienced than the ones at Hammersmith), so that's something to bear in mind if we discover our embryo issue is something potentially very difficult to manage.

Now I'm just waiting for our final review and trying to find things to look forward to until we can start again


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

Ladies with one tube doing IUI probably won't reply on this thread now as it seems to have moved into IVF, so I will close off this thread and you can either continue chatting here on the IUI girls to IVF thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=290618.0 or move on over to the IVF threads 

Sharry xx


----------

